
Wisconsinite caught making thousands of counterfeit THC vape cartridges a day - 9wzYQbTYsAIc
https://www.jsonline.com/story/news/local/wisconsin/2019/09/10/wisconsin-man-accused-making-illegal-vaping-cartridges/2278325001/
======
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Kenosha is the same location as one of Amazons large, regional distribution
hubs, to give you an idea of the geographical location in which he was caught.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
3-5k cartridges per day, over two years: up to 3.5 million potentially
contaminated THC cartridges pumped out in the last two years.

